# Leg Weakness Dx



## MsMaddy

I NEED HELP WITH DX FOR "LEG WEAKNESS " PLEASE!!!!


THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE!

MsMaddy


----------



## lavanyamohan

Hello,
I can consider 729.1-


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

729.1  algia=pain        itis=inflamation

What about 728.87? Muscle weakness (generalized)


----------



## smwermter

I use 729.89 Other musculoskeletal symptoms referable to limbs for leg weakness.  If it is specified as leg _muscle_ weakness then I would use 728.87.


----------



## smwermter

I knew I had seen this in Coding Clinic and I found it in the Fourth Quarter 1988 Page: 12.  
729.89 is the code they say to use for "lower extremity weakness".


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Thanks for the correction.  I'm always making side notes in my coding books.  Looks like I have another one to add.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I still have questions about this...

Does anyone else have any thoughts about this?  I have shared this question with other coders and I have received mixed reviews.  The reason I bring this up again? ---I deal with Ortho and Neuro coding everyday and as simple as this seems...it's becoming a topic of interest.  Reviewing past information, I do have some conflicting information.  I'm not suggesting that the previous thread is incorrect; only that it's 20 years old. 

madlen...thank you for this question.  I thought this was an easy question (and it may be) but from what I'm gathering today...further help is needed (*ONLY *on my part)


----------



## smwermter

Hi Rebecca!  The 3M encoder that we use in our office leads us to 729.89 for limb weakness unless it is specified as muscle weaknes and in that case it takes us to 728.87.  I don't think it would be wrong to use the 728.87...729.89 is just how we code it at our facility based on Coding Clinic and our encoder.  It will be interesting to see how others code it.  Gotta love coding...never one clear cut answer!!  LOL!!  

Shelly


----------



## pharmon

I agree with 728.87 and I use it in radiology and have used it in ortho coding, alot of times.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Thanks guys...I'm pretty anal eek: ) and have been told more than once to "lighten up"...I just don't know _how_.........................................


----------



## smwermter

I think we (coders) are all a little anal!!  We have to be!!


----------



## MsMaddy

I agree, I can be very anal too. I gues that's what makes a good coder.

Thank You All !!!

MsMaddy


----------

